# Stocking questions?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so I just setup my new 75 gallon a few days ago and I am starting to think about fish options. Obviously my 75 gallon needs to cycle and a few other things have to be done before fish can go in. So it maybe a couple of months before its all said and done. Anyway its an el natural tank and it dose not have a filter (yet). I would like to over filter my tank if I can. With stocking, I am struggling a bit. I have fish in my 40 gallon that are going to be transferred over to the 75. The fish in my 40 are: 

1 angel
3 banded rainbows 
2 turquoise rainbows 
7 harlequin rasbora
3 otocinclus

I wanted to get more angels, but I have a few concerns about aggression. I sometimes have days were I just want to keep my one angel, but I think he would benefit with more angels around. I saw him yesterday "talking" to his refection (my 40 has a mirrored back). So if I get more angels is there a "magic number" where they tend to get along better with each other as well as tankmates? I just don't want them to turn into devils if a pair forums. Also could I have a large school of otocinclus? Or would the angels eat them? I also plan to let my rasboras live their live out and add more rainbows. 

So I was thinking of something like this:

4-6 angels (which ever sounds better)
5 banded rainbows
5 turquoise rainbows
4 salmon red rainbows
(?) otocinclus (or African brown knifefish if oto cats don't work out)

Is that too much? I could take away one of every species of rainbow if I have too, I just like larger schools. Also this stocking is after my rasboras die. 

I guess I kind of rambled, but if you made it though my post any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

You could go with the 4-6 angels and probably almost double those other schools in a 75 and still be fine.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Logan's Daddy said:


> You could go with the 4-6 angels and probably almost double those other schools in a 75 and still be fine.


Really?!? Are you sure? And I thought what I mentioned was a lot! So what about the otocinclus? Could they go with the angels and not get eaten? If so how many?

Oh almost forgot to say that I plan on stuffing the tank with plants if that makes a difference.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Otos are pretty hardy little guys. I have 5 in my tank and a couple of them are about 5 years old. They move quick and lay low, I wouldn't worry much about them.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Check out my signature 75 gallon, current inhabitants are 2 large blue/gold gouramis, 5 tiger barbs, 8 rummynose tetras, 5 harlequin rasboras, 8 neon tetras, 3 pygmy Cory cats, 3 Siamese algae eaters, 5 otos, a bunch of platys, and a dwarf crayfish...


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Well I could possibly do something like this:

4-6 angels
6 banded rainbows 
6 turquoise rainbows 
6 salmon red rainbows
12 (?) otocinclus 

I just don't like looking at cramped fish, but they may be fine. I guess I will see how it works and see what I feel comfortable with.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Calling all angel and rainbowfish owners, because I have just a couple questions.

ANGELS:
1. Is there a "magic number" were angels tend to get along pretty well with each other as well as tank mates? I hear 6 is a pretty good number as they tend to spread aggression and fight less.

2. If a pair forums will another pair forum, or is there usually one pair per tank?

3. If a pair forums and they end up being to aggressive for my tank (meaning having to get rid of them) would aggression problems rise without the "topdog pair" around? Its fine if you guys cant answer this question, it maybe one of those questions were you wont know unless you try.

RAINBOW FISH:
How do you guys get the right ratio of males to females? Do you buy adults, buy a bunch and hope you get what you want or what?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Shrimplett said:


> Calling all angel and rainbowfish owners,


Bump


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Angels:
1) Smaller tank (under 3') ONE pair. 
2) Larger tank (6' long) the pair claimed only about 18" worth of the 6'. They might chase another fish out of that, and go a little farther, but they were not triggered to chase unless the other fish entered that 18" area. Even then they were most protective when they were getting ready for eggs or had eggs. The eggs never hatched in that tank (I suspect they were eaten in the night)
Based on this, I could easily see another pair, there was plenty of room at the other end of the tank. But would the fish have known this? 

Rainbows: Get a bunch. If one turns out to be a male that is too pushy take him back or sell him. 
Melanotaenia praecox were, IMO the worst for this. They are very hard to catch, and the males were constantly chasing each other and the females. This was in a 72 gallon bowfront, moderately planted. 
Other Rainbows were not nearly so pushy. 
Boes, Turqs Australians, Madagascar, and Reds were all better behaved.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for responding Diana! I just have one question though. When you said this...



Diana K said:


> Angels:
> 1) Smaller tank (under 3') ONE pair.


are you saying I should just have 1 pair only and let that be it for angels? Or are you saying just 1 pair, but other angels can still be around? My tank is 4' so I am assuming I would be fine with a pair and a few other angels around. Should I get 4, 5, or 6 angels?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Shrimplett said:


> 4-6 angels
> 6 banded rainbows
> 6 turquoise rainbows
> 6 salmon red rainbows
> 12 (?) otocinclus


Dose anybody else have an opinon on this stocking level for a 75 gallon? To much, or is that fine?


----------

